# audio cd : Kscd doesn't play it

## toralf

Putting an audio CD into the drive I get w/ kernel 2.6.39.2 a lot of :

```
2011-07-06T14:28:23.079+02:00 n22 kernel: ILI

2011-07-06T14:28:23.079+02:00 n22 kernel: sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  ASC=0x64 ASCQ=0x0

2011-07-06T14:28:23.079+02:00 n22 kernel: sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 02 00

2011-07-06T14:28:23.079+02:00 n22 kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 64

```

Similar output on user space do exist too:

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ Advanced probing on /dev/sr0 failed while reading block size

Advanced probing on /dev/sr0 failed while reading block size

Advanced probing on /dev/sr0 failed while reading block size

```

Can these message be safely ignored ?Last edited by toralf on Sun Jul 10, 2011 9:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aCOSwt

Well, I saw the same on my system but, considering that I could still read audio cd troublefree, I concluded that... the trace was harmless.

Would it be udev in an automounting context failing to find some legal filesystem on the device ?

----------

## Ant P.

Is the disc in good condition? Is it a rewritable disc, an authentic standards-compliant audio CD (with the CD-DA logo present), or neither? Does the sound play correctly?

----------

## toralf

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> Is the disc in good condition? Is it a rewritable disc, an authentic standards-compliant audio CD (with the CD-DA logo present), or neither? Does the sound play correctly?

 Tested it w/ a lot of CDs, all bought however years ago. Yes - they  play well.

----------

## toralf

All my CD's gives : 

```
2011-07-10T11:34:32.590+02:00 n22 kernel: sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

2011-07-10T11:34:32.590+02:00 n22 kernel: sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  Sense Key : 0x5 [current] 

2011-07-10T11:34:32.590+02:00 n22 kernel: ILI

2011-07-10T11:34:32.590+02:00 n22 kernel: sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  ASC=0x64 ASCQ=0x0

2011-07-10T11:34:32.590+02:00 n22 kernel: sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 02 00

2011-07-10T11:34:32.590+02:00 n22 kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 64

2011-07-10T11:34:32.590+02:00 n22 kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 8

```

furthermore only Kaffeine plays my CD's (even new CD, bought last week) - but breaks, when I try to skip few titles. Kscd doesn#t even start to play it. Any thoughts ?

----------

